# IH 885 Cab heating/overheating problem help



## Trimmy (Mar 30, 2010)

I have a 1988 case 885 2wd tractor with a cab on it, it recently started overheating and were not getting any heat to the cab a few weeks after it broke a plastic hose fitting. We started by replacing the theromstat and the temp sending unit and between those two it brought the temp down a little. The next thing we did was replace the water pump, now it runs a little cooler but still to hot and today while idling making sure we didnt have any leaks it all of a sudden blew a fairly new heater hose. We beleive we have something stuck in a line somewhere but need some help. There are only three coolant lines that run under the cab from the motor which doesnt make sense to any of us, one of which blew today. With a temp gun the hose that blew was 140 degrees on the outside of the hose the other two lines were around 60 degrees. Would anyone happen to know how these lines are rans or would anyone have any tips to figuring this out? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
Justin


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Have you tried flushing the entire cooling system out with fresh water and refilling with new coolant 50/50 mix? 

Could be the cab heater exchanger element is clogged up with crud from the cooling system. Some of these older tractors may not see cooling system maintenance for many years. Not saying you do this but many times this area does get over looked.


----------



## Trimmy (Mar 30, 2010)

Well we use the tractor at a fairgrounds and the maintenance schedule is not that great for the equiptment we have around here and I just ran it past my boss so were going to try that today thanks for your help...


----------

